# Jax, FL - Male, 10 years old, "Landlord won't allow"



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_This was sent to me today. Another older dog soon to be homeless...SIGH:_

***Could you please forward. This is all that I got. 
Just to clarify for those who can't decipher this thrown together email below.
Dog is neutered, well mannered, didn't answer my question how he is with other dogs (I guess that was too much bother to read my short email). Don't know about the heartworm Vacc??? Dog is 10 years old. I guess the man had just moved and turns out his dog is too big, Landlord won't allow this size dog.
Contact phone no: 845-863-9217
Dagmar 

*From:* George Decker 
*Sent:* Wednesday, August 17, 2011 2:22 PM
*To:* [email protected] 
*Subject:* Shepard male 

Hi how are u I have a 10 yr old male german shepard the most loving dog I have ever had very well manored. I mud let him go cause of living arrangements. Please help find him a loving hom

Thank you
George Decker 
Addition:
He is fixed and he has had a heartworm vax about 3 months ago prob do for another nut np signs of any health prob except age any? 845 863 9217


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks very sweet. Its sad when a landlord wont allow a senior dog in. they sleep more often than not anyway! poor guy. Just when he should be living his days out comfy and loved, he's got to move. good luck handsome guy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I often wonder what goes through a dog's mind when he is turned out of his home - for whatever reason - after so many years. Poor chap........hope you find a good home buddy.......
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's another one I hope someone helps, you can see the love in his eyes.


----------

